# De Moor on the History of the Masoretic Text and the Kethibh and Qere



## dildaysc (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought that this section might be interesting and helpful.

Bernardinus De Moor | Chapter II:9: Answering Objections to the Authenticity of the Hebrew and Greek Originals, Part 7


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you, Steven, for this. We are familiar with your name (and some of your sermons) through Andrew Myers, who was once the "PuritanBoard Librarian". Good to see you here on this board!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 24, 2014)

These are Pastor Dilday's sermons I mentioned above – on the topic of providential preservation.


----------

